# Marineland 350B Penguin Bio-Wheel Power Filter



## stealthify

Setting up a new 75g and I am about to click purchase for this new filter. Just wondering if any of you guys have had any good OR bad experiences with this brand name or exact filter or type.


----------



## iamntbatman

I've never had the 350B in particular but I've had other Penguins. Great filters. Quiet, powerful, and the bio-wheel is a great bio-filter that doesn't get disturbed when I have to rinse some of the gunk off the regular pads. Marineland HOB's are my favorite HOB's by a pretty wide margin.


----------



## stealthify

Okay thanks. I have been reading reviews on other sites of this filter and some complain that it is really loud. Not sure what loud is to them but I am a little concerned because this filter will be in a room close to our living room and dining room.


----------



## JohnnyD44

it's very quiet...and HOB filter will cause some noise if the water level drops, you'll hear a splashing sound....

but, +1 for Marinlenad products. they are fantastic. I've bad 4 different models, and i love them all. Can't go wrong with a HOB from Marineland.


----------

